
Continuation-Passing Style [Refresher] - furcyd
https://cgi.sice.indiana.edu/~lkuper/b521/cps-refresher
======
furcyd
Also see:
[https://cgi.soic.indiana.edu/~c311/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=c...](https://cgi.soic.indiana.edu/~c311/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=cps-
notes.scm)

